# Pigs Ears safe? He love them, but...



## Siegfried o.d. Guntersee (Jan 16, 2013)

Got a bag of pigs ears at Pet Depot, they're the only thing which eludes his otherwise short attn span and keeps him busy until it's gone. Plan on only one per day. He absolutely loves them but I'm worried about safety. (We don't knowingly feed anything from China.)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I really didn't know what to say but I see you are not getting a lot of responses so I'll jump in. A lot of people here don't like them. I've heard that they are fatty and not so good for your dog. My dogs like them but it seems to upset on of my girls tummy. So I'll give them to the other dogs and give her a different chew instead.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I give our pup a whole carrot to chew on. She eats some of it but most of it ends up on the floor in little pieces. I don't think dogs digest raw vegetables so there probably isn't much nutritional value but it keeps her busy.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

How old is your dog? Pigs ears are good for younger dogs that don't have super powerful jaws yet. Older stronger dogs can sometimes break off shards of the ears and swallow them whole which can be dangerous. So if you've got a dog that doesn't take his time with chewing, then just watch that he doesn't do that.

I generally only give mine pigs ears when I'm there to supervise. And I can't do more than one every few days because it causes the runs in mine. 

The safest chews I have found for my dogs are pizzle sticks (bully sticks), antlers, and tripe chews. I use pigs ears only if I have nothing else in the house.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

you can do a search, there was a recipe on this forum not long ago concerning making your own sweet potatoe treats which would be cheaper, and a little safer. I have heard of them sharding as the pup gets old so we stay away from them. Bully sticks are among the favorites but the sweet potatoe chips you can make yourself and i know my dog at least enjoys them when we make em! worth a try.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

wink-_-wink said:


> you can do a search, there was a recipe on this forum not long ago concerning making your own sweet potatoe treats which would be cheaper, and a little safer. I have heard of them sharding as the pup gets old so we stay away from them. Bully sticks are among the favorites but the sweet potatoe chips you can make yourself and i know my dog at least enjoys them when we make em! worth a try.


I don't think sweet potato treats are a good idea...Simply because I would eat them all before the dogs would even get a single morsel.


----------



## onedogman (Jan 13, 2013)

Never tried them. They're to gross for me, not something I want laying around on the floor.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

My dogs love them, they don't last long for a fully grown dog - 10min max lol
When hex was a puppy bully sticks were the best  they don't splinter, don't turn into long soggy ribbon and they last ages!
I still buy them now but they are a "special" occasion treat because they are so expensive. But they are nice and big, they last for a good 30 min with adult GSDs 
I only buy Australian pig ears and bully sticks - if the pet shop can't tell me where they're from I won't buy then 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They upset all of my dogs stomachs. I stick with antlers for chews. i use a dehydrator for their treats..sweet potatoes, apples, bananas, and blueberries so far. They love them


----------



## Siegfried o.d. Guntersee (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay, I just ordered a couple small antlers, and some bullysticks for him to try out. (I used bestbullysticks . com, anybody else use them or have another favourite?)
Thanks.


----------

